# supersnow (F) Raptor (M) leo



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

what would the above pairing results be? thanks in advance


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

FeV said:


> what would the above pairing results be? thanks in advance


assuming the supersnow has no het's, you'd get 100% mack snows het RAPTOR


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks buddy. did you get my pm the other night?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah did you not get a reply ?


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> assuming the supersnow has no het's, you'd get 100% mack snows het RAPTOR


100% Mack Snows het Albino and Eclipse. As I've been learning today, you don't get het RAPTOR.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

lol i didnt think you could get het raptor coz even 2 raptors arnt guaranteed to make raptors. but my genetics are poor so thought id keep my mouth shut


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

why cant you get het raptor ? ofcourse you can get het raptor, but your not gauranteed to get raptors from two het raptors.

if you cant get het raptor, how have i produced many PERFECT raptors from a raptor and het raptor parent ?


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

You cant get het Raptor as thats a culmination name for seperate genes. As previously said you would get 100% mack snows het. patternless, eclipse and albino


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

beege_3 said:


> You cant get het Raptor as thats a culmination name for seperate genes. As previously said you would get 100% mack snows het. patternless, eclipse and albino


so, it would be a het Patternless, Eclipse and Albino animal with varying degrees of tangerine/ORange influence, is its showing all four of these traits its a raptor, thus het raptor !


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

beege_3 said:


> You cant get het Raptor as thats a culmination name for seperate genes. As previously said you would get 100% mack snows het. patternless, eclipse and albino


The patternless gene in RAPTOR is Not SIMPLE RECESSIVE only T_albino & eclipse are SIMPLE RECESSIVE.Patternless-AKA-Murphy patternless(simple recessive)that same X same = 100%of the same.The patternless IN RAPTOR's is patternless STRIPED-AKA-patternless reverse striped(Polygenetic recessive)That same X same = NOT 100%of the same just some.

People when refering to the patternless trait in RAPTOR's please state the *STRIPE*.

Patternless-(RECESSIVE) Trait.
Patternless STRIPE-(POLYGENETIC) Trait.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

100% Mack Snow het for Albino/Eclipse. The other traits of the RAPTOR will not come for the ride.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Harrison said:


> 100% Mack Snow het for Albino/Eclipse. The other traits of the RAPTOR will not come for the ride.


i beg to differ, AGAIN i ask the question, how could i hatched a perfect raptor from a raptor x mack snow het raptor, if the other traits dont come for a ride, this wouldnt be possible !


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Harrison said:


> 100% Mack Snow het for Albino/Eclipse. The other traits of the RAPTOR will not come for the ride.


Every thing a RAPTOR carriers comes for the ride but there just on a differant trains:lol2:.
Talbino and eclipse-(Simple recessive) 100% every time.

Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine-(Polygenetic recessive) these are inherited trait.But you are not guaranteed to get a particulier trait of these.But it is likely that you will hit home if bred to the right mate with the same type of ancestory.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Every thing a RAPTOR carriers comes for the ride but there just on a differant trains

haha gotta love your wording on that 1


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> i beg to differ, AGAIN i ask the question, how could i hatched a perfect raptor from a raptor x mack snow het raptor, if the other traits dont come for a ride, this wouldnt be possible !


Because you got RAPTORs does not mean it is possible to be het RAPTOR. If you read what we have said, then you will see why it is not possible to be het for RAPTOR. However, if you can prove otherwise then you may cause a complete overhaul of how we understand genetics.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And what you'll get if you breed a super snow to a RAPTOR is inferior, yellow Mack Snows het for Albino and Eclipse, which may or may not show aberrant patterning.

I still don't understand why people combine a LOW YELLOW morph that is meant to be WHITE and black to a HIGH ORANGE morph that is meant to be serious screaming TANGERINE.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> And what you'll get if you breed a super snow to a RAPTOR is inferior, yellow Mack Snows het for Albino and Eclipse, which may or may not show aberrant patterning.
> 
> I still don't understand why people combine a LOW YELLOW morph that is meant to be WHITE and black to a HIGH ORANGE morph that is meant to be serious screaming TANGERINE.



lol. good point! but thats why i always ask the outcome BEFORE i buy new geckos. so i know whether or no they will be a good breeding match


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> And what you'll get if you breed a super snow to a RAPTOR is inferior, yellow Mack Snows het for Albino and Eclipse, which may or may not show aberrant patterning.
> 
> I still don't understand why people combine a LOW YELLOW morph that is meant to be WHITE and black to a HIGH ORANGE morph that is meant to be serious screaming TANGERINE.


 
Mack snow is't ment to be black & white is only mutes the existing coloring.So mack snow X normal = there's really nothing to mute are the leo hardly express yellow so offspring are fairly white in color.Mack snow X Tangeine influance leo mack snow is only muting the color but coz the offspring are influanced by tangerine then that is the task of the mack to mute.If mack snow where ment to be black & white ONLY then it wouldn't matter what you bred it with.It would point blank alway only be black & white offsping all the time.Like for example super snows thay are ment to be black and white and stay that way no matter what there breed with and they are.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> Mack snow is't ment to be black & white is only mutes the existing coloring.So mack snow X normal = there's really nothing to mute are the leo hardly express yellow so offspring are fairly white in color.


Isn't it frustrating, though, to get a Mack Snow that looks like a NORMAL at adulthood because it's yellow?

I would much rather see selectively bred Mack Snows that* stay* monochrome instead of buying a nice clean black and white baby that turns yellow at adulthood.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Isn't it frustrating, though, to get a Mack Snow that looks like a NORMAL at adulthood because it's yellow?
> 
> I would much rather see selectively bred Mack Snows that* stay* monochrome instead of buying a nice clean black and white baby that turns yellow at adulthood.


if you want blakc and white then you want a supersnow, this is not what a mack snow is meat to be.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Isn't it frustrating, though, to get a Mack Snow that looks like a NORMAL at adulthood because it's yellow?
> 
> I would much rather see selectively bred Mack Snows that* stay* monochrome instead of buying a nice clean black and white baby that turns yellow at adulthood.


 
I totally understand what your saying this is why I got a TUG snow hoping it will retain whiteness when it gets to adulthood. I can only wait and see.


----------

